
Introducing – Create Guten Block Toolkit - mrahmadawais
https://ahmadawais.com/create-guten-block-toolkit/
======
mrahmadawais
Hey, folks!

Super excited to launch — `create-guten-block` — Easily one of my best open
source software.

    
    
       A zero-config #0CJS dev-toolkit for building #WordPress #Gutenberg block plugins.
    
     Blogpost → https://AhmdA.ws/CreateGutenBlock_ 
     GitHub → https://AhmdA.ws/CreateGutenBlock
    

ONE sane defaults dependency!

️ Develop Blocks Build Production code Eject whenever — NO LOCK IN!

Star the GitHub Repo →
[https://AhmdA.ws/CreateGutenBlock](https://AhmdA.ws/CreateGutenBlock)

